# Subs Wanted --> Edison, NJ



## Snowfighters (Nov 1, 2005)

*Snowfighters, Inc. is looking for
OWNER OPERATORS
with the following equipment available for
Snow Removal for the 2006 - 2007 Snow Season*
7' - 8' Snow Plows
9' - 10' Snow Plows
11' - 12' Snow Plows
Skid Steer Loaders
Front End Wheel Loaders

*Snowfighters offers Great Rates & Perks:*

*ALL* of our work is within Raritan Center in Edison
Travel from job site to job site is paid
Guaranteed payment for work performed
Large, open industrial parking lots
*Servicing our customers with quality since 1985.*

_Please Note: ALL subcontractors must provide proof of continuous insurance for all
vehicles and equipment as well as vehicle registration and valid drivers' licenses._

contact  Mike for further info.​


----------

